# Ebay BS....



## catfish (Jun 13, 2018)

So ebay is now removing all auctions as soon as they end. So only the buyers and sellers can see them. They use to be up for a few months. I bet they will start charging use to be able see ended auctions. Like an on line price guide.


----------



## frankster41 (Jun 13, 2018)

Does it dissapear from you watched items ended list?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Jun 13, 2018)

frankster41 said:


> Does it dissaper from you watched items ended list?



Good question. I don't make items to watch them using ebay. I usually just save them on my pc. But a few that I had been watching disappeared and redirected to other "similar" actions....


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 13, 2018)

That is BS! I like looking through old auctions for research or pricing.


----------



## bike (Jun 13, 2018)

When you see  "The listing you’re looking for is no longer available" If you click on LISTING , you will get to the old item= another click for nothing- just give me what I ask for! EBAY bs is right


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 13, 2018)

Post the link so pics can be dragged here to our forum for archive research forever.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 13, 2018)

That really sucks, I'm always pursing the completed listings, its a great way to figure out how much to bid on the active stuff.


----------



## z-bikes (Jun 13, 2018)

All the finished auctions in my watched list are still there just by calling up the list. I watch certain items just to see what they actually sell for.

Now I see it. once you click on the text "see original listing" is where the BS starts.


----------



## abe lugo (Jun 13, 2018)

I noticed that within the "The listing you’re looking for is no longer available. Check out this similar item we found for you." Sometimes the "Listing" word is a link to the actual old listing.

Yesterday I can across a link for an about 5 year listing still on ebay, with pictures that worked. Not sure how the link was saved out but it keep all the old info...

So the data is still there, just a matter of knowing the how to get to it.

Now if the "search completed listings" went away, that would suck.


Its like eBay is taking a page out Cabe sellers' books and editing away the sale price.

yeah I am looking at old Cadillac's and what!!


----------



## Tikibar (Jun 13, 2018)

Yet another tightening of ebay's hands on its own throat as it chokes itself into oblivion. The one that's got me is that the link to My Lists has recently disappeared and the 20 or so lists I had been curating are hard to reach. Luckily I bookmarked it, but I can't imagine what they're thinking as they remove features and make it harder to buy.

For anyone looking for past auction info, this still works:

http://www.watchcount.com/completed.php


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 14, 2018)

Try to own your buyers contact info no thanks


----------



## OhioJones (Jun 16, 2018)

Mentioned above is correct. I had to click on listing in order to see something a family member purchased for me as a birthday gift. Took me a minute of monkeying around before I realized that it was right in front of me. Still an assanine change that wasn't at all needed. One more reason to despise fleabay.


----------



## vincev (Jun 17, 2018)

mine are still on my watch list.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 17, 2018)

Right, you can still see completed listings they just try to divert your attention to active listings.  Takes several clicks and some scrolling but they are there.


----------

